
Oral history interview with Marvin L. Minsky (1989) [pdf] - gnocchi
http://purl.umn.edu/107503
======
dalke
You might also like hearing from Minsky himself, starting at
[http://www.webofstories.com/play/marvin.minsky/1](http://www.webofstories.com/play/marvin.minsky/1)
.

~~~
Moshe_Silnorin
It's interesting to see his take on Chomsky's work on linguistics, how it
transformed a useful field into a useless one almost overnight:
[http://www.webofstories.com/play/marvin.minsky/33;jsessionid...](http://www.webofstories.com/play/marvin.minsky/33;jsessionid=16AF389B48EC505B99C9D18C36F6D904)

